# Spanish: de nada



## No_C_Nada

_¿Cuál es la razón (historia, etimología, tradición, etc.) por la que contestamos "de nada" cuando alguien nos dice "gracias"?_


----------



## miguel89

Antiguamente la preposición _de_ tenía el valor que hoy en día tiene _por_. Ello se ve muy claro, por ejemplo, en el lenguaje usado en El Quijote. Actualmente quedan algunos restos de este rasgo que antes estaba muy generalizado. Así es que:

A: [Te doy las] gracias.
B: De nada [= por nada].

Saludos


----------



## No_C_Nada

_Muchas gracias por su explicación, Miguel89, pero ¿de dónde viene la costumbre--en castellano--de que alguien conteste "de nada" o "por nada" cuando a alguien se le dice "gracias".

O ¿Por qué en inglés se contesta "Sea usted bienvenido"?

O ¿por qué en chino se responde "No es necesario dar las gracias"?

En otras palabras, ¿de dónde viene la etimología/costumbre/historia/etc., de responder como la hacemos cuando alguien nos dice "gracias" o "thank you" o "谢谢"?_


----------



## Maroseika

No pienso de que esta costumbre pertenecería exclusivamente a qualquiera pueblo. Por ejemplo, en ruso hay semejante expresión usado a respuesta a "gracias" (de nada - не за что), así como las variantes inglesa y china.


----------



## Joca

Sorry, I can't write very good Spanish. No sé escribir bien castellano.

Anyway, this is possibly off-topic, but I would like to share it with you: In the part of Brazil where I happen to live, people have a different way of responding to a "thank you" expression, in Portuguese "obrigado/a". They repeat the word and add "também" (too, likewise).

- Obrigado.

- Obrigado também.

The bottomline is: each place has its own ways.


----------



## No_C_Nada

_I am much more intrigued now.  What is the origin--etimology, history, etc.--of such practices?_


----------



## relativamente

La palabra nada proviene del latin natus nata natum participio del verbo nascor, (nacer).Se utilizaba la expresión " res nata" o cosa nacida. Posteriormente la palabra res paso al catalán "res" y al francés desde el acusativo rem "rien" y la palabra "nada" al español y al portugués.De nada es como decir "por nada" o sea "no hay porqué dar las gracias" o no hay de qué como también se dice.


----------



## gatogab

> "por nada" o sea "no hay porqué dar las gracias" o no hay de qué como también se dice.


En italiano: _non c'è di che._

*prego*
_inter_. *si usa in formule di cortesia per rispondere a persona che ringrazia* 
Se usa en formulas de cortesía para responder a persona que agradece.


----------



## wtrmute

El por/de nada probablemente se refiere a la expresión humilde de que el interlocutor no tiene nada por que le dar gracias.  Es más o menos así:

- [Te doy] gracias (= tengo una deuda de gratitud contigo)
- De nada (= No hize nada para que tengas gratitud)

Y es más o menos lo mismo en otras lenguas.


----------



## No_C_Nada

_Muchas gracias, wtrmute. Tiene sentido. ¿En dónde se originó esa expresión?_


----------



## LightTrueno

Creo que la cuestión se entiende mejor si analizamos también la otra parte: "gracias".
Quizás alguien pueda dar más detalles, pero en lo que tengo entendido, la expresión gracias era dicha cuando un superior (p.ej. un rey) hacia un favor a alguien inferior (un sirviente). Marca que uno reconoce que esto es un favor y no algo debido
Diferente era cuando un siervo hacía un favor a otro; la cooperación debida en cierta forma lo exigía, por lo que no era ningún favor sino algo debido. Sin embargo, como cortesía se habrá comenzado a utilizar la misma expresión para indicar que "no contaba con ello, y me ayudaste" fue un favor que agradezco (que a la vez refleja humildad) y la otra parte responde como hoy en día "de nada", "no hay de qué", "no fue nada" o similares, indicando la misma humildad


----------



## Penyafort

Como bien han dicho, hoy en día se da las gracias _por _algo, pero antes era también común dar las gracias _de _algo.  Por lo tanto, si alguien le da a uno las gracias de lo que ha hecho, uno humildemente puede decir que no le dé las gracias _de nada_, porque _no se merecen_, _no hay de qué_ darlas, fórmulas de humildad.


----------



## elroy

Creo que el equivalente árabe podría hacer más clara la intención detrás de la expresión.
Se dice لا شكر على واجب, que significa "Nada de gracias _*por una obligación*_". Es decir, no me tienes que dar gracias, no porque literalmente no haya hecho nada, sino porque lo que he hecho es nada más una obligación. No me tienes que dar las gracias por algo que te debo por la obligación que me exige nuestra amistad. Claro está que no se trata de una obligación impuesta por alguna fuerza exterior, sino de una obligación sentida interiormente.


----------



## Sobakus

I would take the thoughts in the last reply further by proposing to consider what the Roman concept of GRÁTIA involved. When one GRÁTIAM FACIT "does a favour", the person who receives it is now obliged to GRÁTIAM REFERRE "return the favour", or _is indebted to the other person_. They must acknowledge this obligation by saying GRÁTIÁS AGÓ. Therefore the act of doing a favour puts an obligation on the other person, a possible inconvenience that the other person might not be happy about - think of a gangster movie where the boss does an unexpected favour to a character, who then realises that they'll be expected to pay it back when the time comes. They're now part of the mafia at least until the favour is repayed. Today this tends to be seen as a form of manipulation, but it was a fundamental mechanism in the Roman society as well as religion and specifically in vows, where the gods were expected to hold their part of the bargain.

This type of expression reassures the person who receives one's favour that they won't be expected to repay it back, or do it only symbolically. In less dramatic circumstances, such that involve no politics, it simply reassures the other party that one's favour was genuine and unselfish.


----------



## fdb

In French, the common reply to “merci” is “de rien” (“nothing”), at more colloquial level “pas de problème” (“no problem”).


----------



## Welsh_Sion

In *Cymraeg/Welsh*, we can either equate to the *French* perspective:

A: Diolch (Thank you)
B: *Dim problem* (No problem) [Or highly colloquially *'Dim probs'*]

Interestingly, again like French, 'dim' doesn't really mean 'No' but rather 'nothing'. (Traditionally, it actually meant 'anything', but being used so often in negative contexts it acquired the meaning of 'nothing'.)

Or the *English* model:

A: Diolch yn fawr (Thank you very much)
B: *Croeso* ([You are] Welcome)


----------



## fdb

Welsh_Sion said:


> In *Cymraeg/Welsh*, we can either equate to the *French* perspective:
> 
> A: Diolch (Thank you)
> B: *Dim problem* (No problem) [Or highly colloquially *'Dim probs'*]
> 
> Interestingly, again like French, 'dim' doesn't really mean 'No' but rather 'nothing'. (Traditionally, it actually meant 'anything', but being used so often in negative contexts it acquired the meaning of 'nothing'.)
> 
> Or the *English* model:
> 
> A: Diolch yn fawr (Thank you very much)
> B: *Croeso* ([You are] Welcome)


I have always thought that only Americans say “you’re welcome” as a reply to “thank you”. It is not attested in print until 1907 (OED). I wonder how old the Welsh equivalent is.


----------



## OBrasilo

In both Slovenian and Russian, the correct way to respond to "Thanks" is either with "Please" or with "It's not for anything". So the practice is well-spread, even outside Romance languages.


----------



## gbasfora

elroy said:


> Creo que el equivalente árabe podría hacer más clara la intención detrás de la expresión.
> Se dice لا شكر على واجب, que significa "Nada de gracias _*por una obligación*_". Es decir, no me tienes que dar gracias, no porque literalmente no haya hecho nada, sino porque lo que he hecho es nada más una obligación. No me tienes que dar las gracias por algo que te debo por la obligación que me exige nuestra amistad. Claro está que no se trata de una obligación impuesta por alguna fuerza exterior, sino de una obligación sentida interiormente.


Thank you ElRoy.
Maybe the Arabic expression has influenced the Spanish and portuguese ones


----------

